# Your favourite movement in all of Mahler



## DrSardonicus (Dec 30, 2018)

Unfortunately Mahler has too many movements to accommodate a poll on this platform, so have at it in the comments!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Symphonie Nr.9 - I - Andante comodo


----------



## DrSardonicus (Dec 30, 2018)

I've not got to symphonies 7, 8, or Das Lied yet but for me these are stand-out movements:

Symphony 2 - III - In ruhig fließender Bewegung
Symphony 4 - III - Ruhevoll, poco adagio 
Symphony 6 - I - Allegro energico, ma non troppo


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Barbirolli’s performance of the Adagiettto in Symphony No. 5 rarely fails to move me. Barbirolli didn’t always follow the markings in Mahler’s scores, but I never felt that he didn’t understand the soul of the composer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Too many to list them all, but I'll second the Adagietto from the 5th, and mention the final movement of Das Lied von der Erde (Abschied).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Too hard to pick just one - 

Symphony #9 - I
Symphony #5 - V

also - 
Symphony #9 - III
Symphony #5 - I
Symphony #3 - VI


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The final movement of Mahler's 4th.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Symph 3, part 6: Langsam. Ruhevoll. Empfunden


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Pick one? Seriously??

Ok, first movement of the Third. A Symphony all on its own!!!


----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

The fourth movement of Mahler 6. Beautiful, intense and utterly gripping. When I heard it live I was completely spellbound. Love the tension between hope and despair before the tragic end. The perfect culmination of a great symphony. Despite the strong competition from the first and last movements of 9, first and third movements of 5, it's a clear favourite.

Incidentally, as slow movements in Mahler go, I prefer the andante of 6 to the adagietto from 5.

Of less heralded movements, I really like the rondo-burleske from 9.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Abscheid from Das Lied Ludwig/ Klemperer


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Symphony No. 10 Adagio


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

The Finale in Symphony No. 10, from the thwack of death to love overriding death.

... followed by the Rondo-Burleske, Der Abschied, and Part II of No. 8.


----------



## pianoville (Jul 19, 2018)

It's almost impossible for me to choose. Some standouts are symphony 5 (all movements), part 2 of 8 and the 1st and 4th movements of 9.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Touch choice but I'll go with the finale of the 1st. Bet no one else picks that! Lol


----------



## DrSardonicus (Dec 30, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Symphony No. 10 Adagio


How could I forget this? Stunning music.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

A hard one for me, but on my shortlist would be 4/3, 6/1, 7/1, DLvdE/6, 9/1, and 10/1. It's all excellent, though -- I'm grateful to not have to choose just one.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

The Fifth Symphony's adagietto


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay, in no particular order:

1: Landler
4: slow movement
6: Finale
9: First movement; Landler
10: Finale
Das Lied: 4, 6


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

2 Urlicht
4 Ruhevoll 
6 Andante 
Finale of the 2, 3, 6, and 9


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Abscheid from Das Lied Ludwig/ Klemperer


Got to be Abschied for me


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

So many of Mahler's movements are favorites, so I could neatly pick any one. So I've decided to write down each movement, cut the paper into strips with one movement per strip, and put everything into a hat. Then I'll pick one out and report back.

Meanwhile, I have to hunt me up a hat. (And while I do so, I'll listen to the final movement of the Third Symphony.)


----------

